# Worth upgrading from Burton Custom bindings on Jones Mountain Twin?



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

150+ views and no replies :sad: -- anyone have thoughts?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely. 

Cartels, Union Forces, Flux TT30s, Rome 390s, etc. would all work well. I'd go with the TT30s personally with the Cartels as the backup plan.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd say it's worth it. I'm not saying customs are a poor binding by any means but the Cartels are just much better. You get much more comfortable ankle/toe straps, auto can't footbeds, stiffer highjacks etc. I think the stiffer setup would suit an all mountain board like the mountain twin better than that which the customs can provide. 

I use the Cartels and Genesis' and they're both great. Can't really fault either of them.


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

Flux TT same as Flux TT30?

They don't seem to be very popular (based on # of reviews, etc.)


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I use Cartels on mine. They work great.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

A definite step up goin with the Cartels!!!!!

And nothin wrong with a pair of TT's either!!!!! Reviews are like arseholes!!!!! Everyone can produce shit from them!!!!!


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

Went with the Rome 390 BOSS as they were $10 cheaper than Cartels and everyone seems to think they're higher quality. We'll see!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So, TTs are shit and Rome 390 build quality > Cartel build quality? LOL! Where in the hell are you finding these reviews? A lot of people really like Rome bindings, but there's probably been more threads on here about quality issues on Rome bindings than all other binding manufacturers combined.


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry, said that the TTs didn't seem very popular as they don't have many reviews out (good or bad)

And yeah, saw some ppl with quality issues from the Romes but lotta people say they're better feeling than the plastic cartels. And supposedly more comfy. 

I don't really know what I'm doing tho -- would you take cartels over 390 bosses?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fail................................


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> fail................................


??

Not too late to switch to cartels if I made a mistake...?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Seatown said:


> ??
> 
> Not too late to switch to cartels if I made a mistake...?


nah its not that.... there are people with good and bad experiences on every binding worth choosing.

I suppose I was responding to the "quality" comment. The difference between the top 12 binding models worth choosing is preference, not quality. Sometimes a particular part for a particular year or years will suck, like union toe caps a couple years ago (sorry guys just an example), or burton diode highbacks the last couple of years.

Union, Rome, K2, Salomon, Burton, Ride, FLUX are all making fine products. Buy what you need and want based on riding. All these parts are made in china and replaced for free when they break.

Not the exact place for it, but it is kinda like when people talk about some snowboard having a "tough" base vs another. The structural integrity between ALLLLLL bases is such that when you add 100-200lbs, 20-50mph and a rock that wont move when you hit it - physics happen. Shit breaks. I love the comments "that would have never happend on "x" board!". I'm sorry but did the laws of physics change or is the reality that your experience is limited? YEA......................

Give me any of your equipment I'll break it.


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> nah its not that.... there are people with good and bad experiences on every binding worth choosing.


Yeah I can see that. My biggest question is still if the 390s, TTs, cartels, or whatever are worth the $150 investment when I have burton customs


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Seatown said:


> Yeah I can see that. My biggest question is still if the 390s, TTs, cartels, or whatever are worth the $150 investment when I have burton customs


Yep, sure is!!!!!


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

Having second thoughts now after ordering the 390 Boss. Looking at older threads people seem to say 390s are medium flex and more park oriented, whereas Cartels are stiffer and more all-mountain.

For a board like the Jones MT and my all mountain riding style, should I go with the cartels? Or are the newer 390s stiffer or do ppl not know what theyre talking about?

Thanks guys


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Having gone through the same upgrade path (Custom -> 390 Boss and Mission Restricted -> Genesis) my answer to this is
> - NO in terms of performance, but
> - YES if you are willing to pay for extra comfort.
> 
> So depends on your preference.


Genesis is da bomb when it comes to comfort.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Used cartels this season are thought they were pretty solid/well made.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Cartels are definitely more responsive than Rome 390 Boss and generally better design and lighter (though I think they've shaved some weight from the recent years 390). The 390 ankle straps do feel super comfy but the thinner, firmer straps of the cartel are 100% comfy and feel like the perfect balance of comfort vs response. Cartel toe straps are way better. I have a pair of each and the Cartels have been what I've actually ridden all season, even my NS Evo. The 390s are good but the Cartel are just better.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> nah its not that.... there are people with good and bad experiences on every binding worth choosing.
> 
> I suppose I was responding to the "quality" comment. The difference between the top 12 binding models worth choosing is preference, not quality. Sometimes a particular part for a particular year or years will suck, like union toe caps a couple years ago (sorry guys just an example), or burton diode highbacks the last couple of years.
> 
> ...


By and large you're right, but with Rome in particular, the issue is with their design. They try to get too cute with all the adjustments and what not. There's simply more shit to go wrong on their bindings.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Can you ride the board yet?
(ie is there any snow left where you are?)

If so, just give it a try with the Customs and see what you think. If all seems fine, dont worry about it. If you're left wanting something more, then let the idea mature after riding a little and decide... if you can't ride yet, dont bother buying bindings now based on other people's thoughts for next yr. Buy em next yr once you're clear what you want.

I think Cartels would be good for solid all around.

Other mid flex but still good responsive options could be: Genesis, Atlas, Ride Capo. You'll definitely notice the increased response... i think totally worth it, unless you find yourself riding mostly park or something.....


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seatown said:


> Having second thoughts now after ordering the 390 Boss. Looking at older threads people seem to say 390s are medium flex and more park oriented, whereas Cartels are stiffer and more all-mountain.
> 
> For a board like the Jones MT and my all mountain riding style, should I go with the cartels? Or are the newer 390s stiffer or do ppl not know what theyre talking about?
> 
> Thanks guys


The 390 I rode (2012) were not soft by any means. I put them on a Cobra and they fit just right. Is the Jones MT considered stiffer than the Cobra?

The Cartels used to be stiffer but several people now say they are softer than Malavitas. If anything they're close.

The Rome performed okay but comfort was never great with me, and it just started falling apart real fast. For fit and finish, I preferred Burton's higher end (Malavita).

Really though, just be happy with what you get they all ride quite similar I'm sure. Fit with your foot/boot most important.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

I love the Cartels, I upgraded from Customs last season, well worth the extra money, just for the comfort if nothing else


----------

